# first time prego ladies - when did your belly pop?



## mizzywizzy

Im 17 weeks and I'm not sure if i've popped? I was a bit flabby to begin with so my stomach might just be the bloat and my gut all mashed upwards? when did your tummy pop and how did you know it was the pop?


----------



## Hopefulwishes

I've had tons of bloat,but at 14 weeks I think it slightly popped. It has more of a sort of round shape. It just looks different than before,different than just fatty/bloat feeling.haha


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Same..around 14 weeks thelower part near pubic bone started to harden..as the next few weeks its def up more...i havent officially popped, i still lookchubby from outsiders! But to me and hubby we can def see it when im naked lol


----------



## OliviaRae

I'm 16 weeks now and I've definitely popped within the last week. It's no longer a soft tummy anymore. It's hardened and has a more round shape. Especially hard right above the lady parts :thumbup: Also feeling baby move now! It's so cool


----------



## BUGaBOO

I'm 25 weeks and can still hide my belly well. A few people I've told I'm pregnant have been shocked I'm so far along, but if I wear something clingy round my belly I totally look pregnant. But I guess my belly grew lots in weeks 19-24


----------



## Lady_Venom

Week 17! I am in week 17 and I no longer can suck in my gut. Depending on how "backed up" I am, I either look pregnant or just have a "fat" stomach. It has started to harden and I felt baby move today, 3 kicks :happydance: I definitely feel like a late bloomer for the bump to take shape seeing as so many beautiful bumps started way earlier on the bump picture threads :flower:


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

I popped at week 15 but got my first comments around 17-18 weeks. Now at 22 weeks I can't hide my belly unless I have a really baggy jumper on! I don't look fat, or bloated...I look like a waddling old preggo :haha:


----------



## skye93

My belly looks pretty rounded now, but im very slim so unless im naked you cant really tell im pregnant :)
I think it also has alot to do with how tight your abdominal muscles are to start with, because i've ridden horses since 5 years of age my muscles are REALLY tight. Although my leg/theigh/ butt muscles have gone to mush.


----------



## veryfondoftea

Mine popped at 16 weeks, I knew it had popped because it just didn't go back down again!


----------



## FlowerTots13

I'm not sure if mines popped yet, and I'm 19 weeks! I'm not 'skinny' but my family have started saying you can see I'm pregnant. Although some days I'm just 'fat'. I started to feel bump slightly first thing in the morning at about 16 weeks, but would deflate during the day! But not there's always a hard spot, under my flab :( will be glad when it's a proper bump!!


----------



## Beccaboop

Im 17 weeks too and my tummy has got a bit rounder but i dont think its really popped its still not hard but i dont think its just fat cos i havent gained any weight i lost about 8 pounds in the first tri and have only gained 3 or 4 back so i think the bump is baby but its very small!!


----------



## zoeelouisee

I'm 19 weeks and still don't feel as if i've 'popped'.. my tummy is a little rounder but I'm very slim and like another poster said, unless i'm naked you can't really notice my belly! My friends have commented more on how i'm showing now but people who don't know i'm pregnant can't tell - i can't wait to have a proper baby bump :)


----------



## Katerpillar

I'm 15 weeks today and cannot wait to pop!! ha! :D

Something must be getting bigger becuase I literally need to the loo about 3 times an hour! I still feel in the 'fat' stage at the minute - roll on bump time!


----------



## TryinFor1

Between 15-16 weeks.


----------



## lemongrass

12 weeks and this is my first!! I'm not skinny but I'm not fat either. I'm curvy with a very distinct hourglass shape. My belly looks like a pregnant belly! Everyone at work is saying "wow, why so fast??" but every pregnant woman is different. This definitely took me by surprise!


----------



## mrstrouble

I popped at 18 weeks, even tho I'm overweight


----------



## rbourre

I didn't pop until 23-24 weeks. Now its become a lot more obvious, but I am not very big for being almost 27 weeks. I definitely can't hide the belly anymore though.


----------



## icklemonster

I popped at 12 weeks and it's my first. And I was slim before, and a cyclist so thought I would be late showing. A week ago when I was 17 weeks I went into Gap Maternity and the shop assistant guessed I was 23 weeks! My bump is going to end up huuuuge! xxx


----------



## Jim_bear

I popped at 18-19 weeks belly hardened and could no longer do my jeans up without feeling sick!! Lol x


----------



## bdg

The last few days really! I was wondering last week when I'd start to show and I posted a similar question, a few days later baby must have heard me as I've now popped out a little!


----------



## cdncouple09

Mine popped super early. Like 12 weeks! Trust me it was not bloat as when I was bloated it just made it worse. I had to tell everyone early because I couldn't hide it. I have a friend on her second and she is a week behind me and I'm about twice her size.


----------

